# Kessie: tifosi pronti a fischiarlo dopo il voltafaccia.



## admin (8 Settembre 2021)

Come riportato da TS in edicola, i tifosi del Milan, allo stadio, sono pronti a fischiare Kessie già domenica in occasione del match con la Lazio. L'ivoriano l'ha fatta troppo grossa. Aveva annunciato di voler rinnovare col Milan, poi si è fatto ingolosire dal PSG ed ha detto no all'offerta da 6,5 mln. Tra le ipotesi, *un possibile addio a gennaio (al PSG) per permettere al Milan di incassare qualcosa*. I fischi all'ivoriano rischiano di condizionare tutta la squadra rossonera in campo domenica. Kessie potrebbe giocare dal primo minuto.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, i tifosi del Milan, allo stadio, sono pronti a fischiare Kessie già domenica in occasione del match con la Lazio. L'ivoriano l'ha fatta troppo grossa. Aveva annunciato di voler rinnovare col Milan, poi si è fatto ingolosire dal PSG ed ha detto no all'offerta da 6,5 mln. Tra le ipotesi, *un possibile addio a gennaio (al PSG) per permettere al Milan di incassare qualcosa*. I fischi all'ivoriano rischiano di condizionare tutta la squadra rossonera in campo domenica. Kessie potrebbe giocare dal primo minuto.


possiamo fischiarlo quando se ne va cortesemente?


----------



## Prealpi (8 Settembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> possiamo fischiarlo quando se ne va cortesemente?


Esatto, finché lui è un calciatore del Milan non deve essere fischiato


----------



## enigmistic02 (8 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, i tifosi del Milan, allo stadio, sono pronti a fischiare Kessie già domenica in occasione del match con la Lazio. L'ivoriano l'ha fatta troppo grossa. Aveva annunciato di voler rinnovare col Milan, poi si è fatto ingolosire dal PSG ed ha detto no all'offerta da 6,5 mln. Tra le ipotesi, *un possibile addio a gennaio (al PSG) per permettere al Milan di incassare qualcosa*. I fischi all'ivoriano rischiano di condizionare tutta la squadra rossonera in campo domenica. Kessie potrebbe giocare dal primo minuto.


Chi è causa del suo mal... e vale per tutti, sempre. Nel caso specifico, vale per Kessié il voltagabbana, tanto quanto per la società che non ha risolto prima la grana.


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Settembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Esatto, finché lui è un calciatore del Milan non deve essere fischiato


deve uscire in lacrime , altro che. dieci volte più verme di donnarumma.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> possiamo fischiarlo quando se ne va cortesemente?


Immagino che i fischi lo toccheranno molto mentre sarà a giocare in campo con altri..magari i fischi si possono evitare, giusto perché in campo ci sono anche altri compagni che non devono essere messi in difficoltà...ma un bello striscione a tutta curva della serie "I traditori non sono fieri dei nostri valori, presidente infame sei solo un pezzo di letame" io lo esporrei


----------



## Maximo (8 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, i tifosi del Milan, allo stadio, sono pronti a fischiare Kessie già domenica in occasione del match con la Lazio. L'ivoriano l'ha fatta troppo grossa. Aveva annunciato di voler rinnovare col Milan, poi si è fatto ingolosire dal PSG ed ha detto no all'offerta da 6,5 mln. Tra le ipotesi, *un possibile addio a gennaio (al PSG) per permettere al Milan di incassare qualcosa*. I fischi all'ivoriano rischiano di condizionare tutta la squadra rossonera in campo domenica. Kessie potrebbe giocare dal primo minuto.


Prima dei calciatori c'è il Milan, dunque ogni atteggiamento verso i calciatori che danneggi il rendimento della squadra è assolutamente da evitare. Quando Kessie se ne andrà, che venga pure fischiato a volontà


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Immagino che i fischi lo toccheranno molto mentre sarà a giocare in campo con altri..magari i fischi si possono evitare, giusto perché in campo ci sono anche altri compagni che non devono essere messi in difficoltà...ma un bello striscione a tutta curva della serie "I traditori non sono fieri dei nostri valori, presidente infame sei solo un pezzo di letame" io lo esporrei


E' la prima a S.Siro a mercato chiuso, prima di essere così netti e magari compromettere ogni tipo di remota possibilità di sistemare le cose sarei più sobrio nel dare un ultimatum al giocatore. Alla partita successiva se non ha ancora "sistemato tutto" allora sì, il credito deve esaurirsi completamente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Settembre 2021)

Arriveranno i buuuu e ci tacceranno di razzismo nei confronti del povero Frank.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Settembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> possiamo fischiarlo quando se ne va cortesemente?



ma quale quando se ne va, sti traditori schifosi il campo non lo devono più vedere nemmeno con il binocolo. Se si ostinano a farlo giocare perchè sono dei senza palle si fischia ogni volta solo che si avvicina al pallone.

Per me Kessiè è morto, non esiste più. Uomini senza dignità non ne voglio


----------



## Swaitak (8 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Immagino che i fischi lo toccheranno molto mentre sarà a giocare in campo con altri..magari i fischi si possono evitare, giusto perché in campo ci sono anche altri compagni che non devono essere messi in difficoltà...ma un bello striscione a tutta curva della serie "I traditori non sono fieri dei nostri valori, presidente infame sei solo un pezzo di letame" io lo esporrei


A me interessa vincere le partite ed in passato abbiamo sofferto il tifo. 
Pioli lo schiererebbe anche giocasse contro, per cui fischi e malumori sono controproducenti secondo me.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Settembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> E' la prima a S.Siro a mercato chiuso, prima di essere così netti e magari compromettere ogni tipo di remota possibilità di sistemare le cose sarei più sobrio nel dare un ultimatum al giocatore. Alla partita successiva se non ha ancora "sistemato tutto" allora sì, il credito deve esaurirsi completamente.


Poi la prossima diventa "questa è veramente l'ultima, questa volta ancora muti, poi dalla prossima ...."

Poi quella successiva diventa "questa è veramente l'ultima, questa volta ancora muti, poi dalla prossima ...."

Io ho scritto da tempo che la Deadline è il giorno di Milan-Lazio. O viene fatta chiarezza entro quella data (Magari con un appello di Maldini che dice, abbiamo deciso di non procedere al rinnovo, ci stiamo già adoperando per trovare un sostituto all'altezza per l'anno prossimo, nel frattempo Franck resta con noi fino a Giugno e prego i tifosi di sostenerlo fino ad allora come il resto della squadra. Uniti ne usciremo vincitori, dividendoci perderemo".

Insomma, non vi preoccupate del fututo, siamo in buone mani, ma il presente è per forza Franck ed è nostro interesse sfruttarlo fino in fondo senza risvolti polemici che ci possono danneggiare. Quindi, non per Franck, ma per Paolo, possiamo tenerci in tasca i fischi.


----------



## danjr (8 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, i tifosi del Milan, allo stadio, sono pronti a fischiare Kessie già domenica in occasione del match con la Lazio. L'ivoriano l'ha fatta troppo grossa. Aveva annunciato di voler rinnovare col Milan, poi si è fatto ingolosire dal PSG ed ha detto no all'offerta da 6,5 mln. Tra le ipotesi, *un possibile addio a gennaio (al PSG) per permettere al Milan di incassare qualcosa*. I fischi all'ivoriano rischiano di condizionare tutta la squadra rossonera in campo domenica. Kessie potrebbe giocare dal primo minuto.


Razionalmente fischiare Kessie è controproducente anche per noi, però, cavolo, se li merita proprio! cosa gli è saltato in mente di fare certe dichiarazioni? Ma stai zitto no? non gli hanno portato nessun vantaggio quelle dichiarazioni


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, i tifosi del Milan, allo stadio, sono pronti a fischiare Kessie già domenica in occasione del match con la Lazio. L'ivoriano l'ha fatta troppo grossa. Aveva annunciato di voler rinnovare col Milan, poi si è fatto ingolosire dal PSG ed ha detto no all'offerta da 6,5 mln. Tra le ipotesi, *un possibile addio a gennaio (al PSG) per permettere al Milan di incassare qualcosa*. I fischi all'ivoriano rischiano di condizionare tutta la squadra rossonera in campo domenica. Kessie potrebbe giocare dal primo minuto.


Non bisogna fischiarlo.
Idealmente si andrebbe a prendere i fischi che non si è preso il vero infame.


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Poi la prossima diventa "questa è veramente l'ultima, questa volta ancora muti, poi dalla prossima ...."
> 
> Poi quella successiva diventa "questa è veramente l'ultima, questa volta ancora muti, poi dalla prossima ...."
> 
> ...


esiste una cosa che si chiama dignità. Cosa che lui non ha dimostrato non tanto non rinnovando ma prendendoci esplicitamente per il culo. Per me può anche farsi sei mesi a prendere il sole in Costa D'Avorio


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non bisogna fischiarlo.
> Idealmente si andrebbe a prendere i fischi che non si è preso il vero infame.


per me è più infame del vero infame, che per lo meno ha fatto la grazia di stare muto.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> per me è più infame del vero infame, che per lo meno ha fatto la grazia di stare muto.


Donnarumma è top of the top infame.
Sopra di lui solo giuda, quello vero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Poi la prossima diventa "questa è veramente l'ultima, questa volta ancora muti, poi dalla prossima ...."
> 
> Poi quella successiva diventa "questa è veramente l'ultima, questa volta ancora muti, poi dalla prossima ...."
> 
> ...


Ma onestamente, tu ti fideresti di far giocare uno che un anno prima già ti dice che se ne va per soldi? Perché sai dollarumma stava in porta, era suo interesse non fare papere e comunque mi pare chiaro che il pizzaiolo e il suo protetto si aspettassero che alla fine avremmo rinnovato..ma qui Paolo è stato chiaro, se Cessì dice no parliamo di mandare sul terreno di gioco uno che non rischierà mai la gamba o un infortunio che possa pregiudicare il suo futuro contratto...ma di che parliamo? Questo è 90% prestanza fisica..se gioca con la gamba molle è meglio mandare in campo calabria fuori ruolo che lui


----------



## Goro (8 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, i tifosi del Milan, allo stadio, sono pronti a fischiare Kessie già domenica in occasione del match con la Lazio. L'ivoriano l'ha fatta troppo grossa. Aveva annunciato di voler rinnovare col Milan, poi si è fatto ingolosire dal PSG ed ha detto no all'offerta da 6,5 mln. Tra le ipotesi, *un possibile addio a gennaio (al PSG) per permettere al Milan di incassare qualcosa*. I fischi all'ivoriano rischiano di condizionare tutta la squadra rossonera in campo domenica. Kessie potrebbe giocare dal primo minuto.


Di nuovo lo stesso giochino, prima la speranza sono state quelle dichiarazioni in cui voleva rimanere, ora la speranza è che a gennaio ci faccia la grazia di farci incassare qualcosa... ma sono solo speranze, appunto, mentre il tempo passa e lui ha evitato sia il mercato estivo ed ora invece vorrebbe evitare la panchina


----------



## danjr (8 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma onestamente, tu ti fideresti di far giocare uno che un anno prima già ti dice che se ne va per soldi? Perché sai dollarumma stava in porta, era suo interesse non fare papere e comunque mi pare chiaro che il pizzaiolo e il suo protetto si aspettassero che alla fine avremmo rinnovato..ma qui Paolo è stato chiaro, se Cessì dice no parliamo di mandare sul terreno di gioco uno che non rischierà mai la gamba o un infortunio che possa pregiudicare il suo futuro contratto...ma di che parliamo? Questo è 90% prestanza fisica..se gioca con la gamba molle è meglio mandare in campo calabria fuori ruolo che lui


La Champions è una grande vetrina, giocare bene e dimostrare di poter calcare certi palcoscenici è tutto a suo vantaggio (non dimentichiamoci che ha zero presente in Champions). Stesso discorso nei big match contro Juve o Inter, per le altre partite ci penserei tante volte prima di schierarlo titolare


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma onestamente, tu ti fideresti di far giocare uno che un anno prima già ti dice che se ne va per soldi? Perché sai dollarumma stava in porta, era suo interesse non fare papere e comunque mi pare chiaro che il pizzaiolo e il suo protetto si aspettassero che alla fine avremmo rinnovato..ma qui Paolo è stato chiaro, se Cessì dice no parliamo di mandare sul terreno di gioco uno che non rischierà mai la gamba o un infortunio che possa pregiudicare il suo futuro contratto...ma di che parliamo? Questo è 90% prestanza fisica..se gioca con la gamba molle è meglio mandare in campo calabria fuori ruolo che lui


Eh no eh, su questi lidi a volere donnarumma in tribuna eravamo in 4.
Ora per coerenza si faccia giocare anche kessie e lo si faccia giocare fino alla fine.

Com'era lo spot nazionale?
Ah si : nessuno manda in tribuna i giocatori in scadenza.
Ok, avanti cosi. Fino alla fine.
Se ha giocato top of the top infame devono giocare TUTTI.
Coerenza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> La Champions è una grande vetrina, giocare bene e dimostrare di poter calcare certi palcoscenici è tutto a suo vantaggio (non dimentichiamoci che ha zero presente in Champions). Stesso discorso nei big match contro Juve o Inter, per le altre partite ci penserei tante volte prima di schierarlo titolare


Guarda che se rifiuta la nostra offerta è perché ha già in mano altro..quindi non ha molto da mettersi in mostra...non credo siano fessi, con zizzo abbiamo già mostrato che il nostro limite non lo superiamo..quindi non stanno tirando il prezzo..stanno proprio mollandoci..io non mi fiderei..un kessie che non scende in campo al 100% non serve a nulla


----------



## Simo98 (8 Settembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Esatto, finché lui è un calciatore del Milan non deve essere fischiato


Ci sono casi e casi
Gente come Romagnoli non va fischiata, gente come Kessiè e Chala assolutamente si


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eh no eh, su questi lidi a volere donnarumma in tribuna eravamo in 4.
> Ora per coerenza si faccia giocare anche kessie e lo si faccia giocare fino alla fine.
> 
> Com'era lo spot nazionale?
> ...


Si si ma ripeto non è per motivi punitivi, io kessie lo metterei in fondo alle gerarchie per 3 ragioni e rispetto a zizzo la cosa è diversa:
- Non ha senso valorizzare uno che se ne va a scapito di altri che saranno il nostro futuro
- Abbiamo delle valide alternative, mentre per zizzo significava un anno con tatarasanu titolare...voglio dire.....
- Il portiere non si mette certo a fare papere apposta, un mediano se tira indietro la gamba per non farsi male diventa dannoso

Quindi senza rinnovo Kessie deve giocare solo in situazioni di emergenza


----------



## cris (8 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, i tifosi del Milan, allo stadio, sono pronti a fischiare Kessie già domenica in occasione del match con la Lazio. L'ivoriano l'ha fatta troppo grossa. Aveva annunciato di voler rinnovare col Milan, poi si è fatto ingolosire dal PSG ed ha detto no all'offerta da 6,5 mln. Tra le ipotesi, *un possibile addio a gennaio (al PSG) per permettere al Milan di incassare qualcosa*. I fischi all'ivoriano rischiano di condizionare tutta la squadra rossonera in campo domenica. Kessie potrebbe giocare dal primo minuto.


Be dichiarare “non preoccupatevi tutto apposto” e poi non rinnovare è proprio da zucca vuota. Piuttosto taci. Quindi sarebbero piu che meritati sti fischi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Settembre 2021)

Io scommetto che la storia Kessiè finirà male. Ma il procuratore se l'è andata veramente a cercare


Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Guarda che se rifiuta la nostra offerta è perché ha già in mano altro..quindi non ha molto da mettersi in mostra...non credo siano fessi, con zizzo abbiamo già mostrato che il nostro limite non lo superiamo..quindi non stanno tirando il prezzo..stanno proprio mollandoci..io non mi fiderei..un kessie che non scende in campo al 100% non serve a nulla



ragazzi qui si continua a dire che "ha in mano altro", ma è assolutamente proibito. Guarda che procuratori e squadre rischiano sanzioni pesanti e squalifiche in caso di pre-contratti firmati.

aggiungo, che la legge non scritta del mondo del calcio vuole che prima si contatta la squadra e poi il giocatore (fino al 1 Febbraio)


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, i tifosi del Milan, allo stadio, sono pronti a fischiare Kessie già domenica in occasione del match con la Lazio. L'ivoriano l'ha fatta troppo grossa. Aveva annunciato di voler rinnovare col Milan, poi si è fatto ingolosire dal PSG ed ha detto no all'offerta da 6,5 mln. Tra le ipotesi, *un possibile addio a gennaio (al PSG) per permettere al Milan di incassare qualcosa*. I fischi all'ivoriano rischiano di condizionare tutta la squadra rossonera in campo domenica. Kessie potrebbe giocare dal primo minuto.


A prescindere dalle evidenti colpe della società, che sta continuando a gestire i contratti in maniera dilettantistica, il buon Franck l'ha fatta davvero grossa facendo lo splendido con la stampa. Atteggiamento veramente pessimo, non merita assolutamente la stagione serena e tranquilla che hanno avuto Dollar e Turca (che, quantomeno, sono sempre stati zitti).


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, i tifosi del Milan, allo stadio, sono pronti a fischiare Kessie già domenica in occasione del match con la Lazio. L'ivoriano l'ha fatta troppo grossa. Aveva annunciato di voler rinnovare col Milan, poi si è fatto ingolosire dal PSG ed ha detto no all'offerta da 6,5 mln. Tra le ipotesi, *un possibile addio a gennaio (al PSG) per permettere al Milan di incassare qualcosa*. I fischi all'ivoriano rischiano di condizionare tutta la squadra rossonera in campo domenica. Kessie potrebbe giocare dal primo minuto.


l'aspetto piu assurdo è che continua a fare il finto tonto, ieri in una foto su instagram di lui che si allena con il resto della squadra ha scritto come didascalia back to the family


----------



## Goro (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eh no eh, su questi lidi a volere donnarumma in tribuna eravamo in 4.
> Ora per coerenza si faccia giocare anche kessie e lo si faccia giocare fino alla fine.
> 
> Com'era lo spot nazionale?
> ...


Chissene della coerenza, ci sono i precedenti e le aggravanti. Se mi tradisci dal nulla è un conto, se mi tradisci dopo che me lo hanno appena fatto è un altro.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si si ma ripeto non è per motivi punitivi, io kessie lo metterei in fondo alle gerarchie per 3 ragioni e rispetto a zizzo la cosa è diversa:
> - Non ha senso valorizzare uno che se ne va a scapito di altri che saranno il nostro futuro
> - Abbiamo delle valide alternative, mentre per zizzo significava un anno con tatarasanu titolare...voglio dire.....
> - Il portiere non si mette certo a fare papere apposta, un mediano se tira indietro la gamba per non farsi male diventa dannoso
> ...


Ma guarda che tatu lo abbiamo portato noi per blindare la posizione di donnarumma, sarebbe bastato prendere prima un altro portiere affidabile e sbattere in tribuna l'infame.
Invece ci siamo illusi che con le spremute di cuore lo avremmo convinto a restare e ci abbiamo sperato fino a primavera inoltrata.

Ma per fortuna nel calcio parla il campo e oggi modigliani fa panchina al psg e il fratellone fa panca al padova in serie C.
I due fenomeni fake.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

Goro ha scritto:


> Chissene della coerenza, ci sono i precedenti e le aggravanti. Se mi tradisci dal nulla è un conto, se mi tradisci dopo che me lo hanno appena fatto è un altro.


Eh no, non funziona cosi..... una dirigenza non può ragionare cosi.

Ripeto : su questi lidi eravamo in 4 a votare per la tribuna di dollarumma.
Punirne uno per educarne 100.

Oggi sul carro dei 'duri' si sta decisamente stretti.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Settembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> l'aspetto piu assurdo è che continua a fare il finto tonto, ieri in una foto su instagram di lui che si allena con il resto della squadra ha scritto come didascalia back to the family


E va beh... grazie al cielo non ho Instagram..


----------



## marcokaka (8 Settembre 2021)

Se i tifosi vogliono fischiarlo perché si sentono traditi, devono essere liberi di farlo, o forse non c'è neanche più la libertà di mostrare il proprio dissenso, tra l'altro civilissimo, fischiando ? A quel punto il mister deciderà se per quei fischi è giusto che stia fuori , evitando "problemi" alla squadra e all'ambiente, o no.
Penso sia tutto molto semplice e lineare, nessuno deve insegnare niente a nessuno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma onestamente, tu ti fideresti di far giocare uno che un anno prima già ti dice che se ne va per soldi? Perché sai dollarumma stava in porta, era suo interesse non fare papere e comunque mi pare chiaro che il pizzaiolo e il suo protetto si aspettassero che alla fine avremmo rinnovato..ma qui Paolo è stato chiaro, se Cessì dice no parliamo di mandare sul terreno di gioco uno che non rischierà mai la gamba o un infortunio che possa pregiudicare il suo futuro contratto...ma di che parliamo? Questo è 90% prestanza fisica..se gioca con la gamba molle è meglio mandare in campo calabria fuori ruolo che lui


E' una considerazione che ha un peso, cosa che dicevo anche di Chala l'anno scorso.


----------



## Goro (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eh no, non funziona cosi..... una dirigenza non può ragionare cosi.
> 
> Ripeto : su questi lidi eravamo in 4 a votare per la tribuna di dollarumma.
> Punirne uno per educarne 100.
> ...


Se mi hanno preso in giro una volta non è che continuo a farmi prendere in giro per mantenere la coerenza


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma onestamente, tu ti fideresti di far giocare uno che un anno prima già ti dice che se ne va per soldi? Perché sai dollarumma stava in porta, era suo interesse non fare papere e comunque mi pare chiaro che il pizzaiolo e il suo protetto si aspettassero che alla fine avremmo rinnovato..ma qui Paolo è stato chiaro, se Cessì dice no parliamo di mandare sul terreno di gioco uno che non rischierà mai la gamba o un infortunio che possa pregiudicare il suo futuro contratto...ma di che parliamo? Questo è 90% prestanza fisica..se gioca con la gamba molle è meglio mandare in campo calabria fuori ruolo che lui


aggiungiamo che l'alternativa è Tonali. Preferisco far crescere lui piuttosto che dare minuti a uno che fa esperienza per il PSG


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Io scommetto che la storia Kessiè finirà male. Ma il procuratore se l'è andata veramente a cercare
> 
> 
> ragazzi qui si continua a dire che "ha in mano altro", ma è assolutamente proibito. Guarda che procuratori e squadre rischiano sanzioni pesanti e squalifiche in caso di pre-contratti firmati.
> ...


Capirai..nulla di scritto ovviamente, ma promesse verbali certe...


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E' una considerazione che ha un peso, cosa che dicevo anche di Chala l'anno scorso.


E infatti non è che poi la turca l'anno scorso abbia incantato..e ricordiamo sempre che lui nel rinnovo alla fin fine ci credeva...qui sarebbe già evidente l'addio


----------



## pazzomania (8 Settembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Io scommetto che la storia Kessiè finirà male. Ma il procuratore se l'è andata veramente a cercare
> 
> 
> ragazzi qui si continua a dire che "ha in mano altro", ma è assolutamente proibito. Guarda che procuratori e squadre rischiano sanzioni pesanti e squalifiche in caso di pre-contratti firmati.
> ...


Basterebbe applicare severamente questa regola, e avrebbero risolto tutti i problemi del calcio quasi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che tatu lo abbiamo portato noi per blindare la posizione di donnarumma, sarebbe bastato prendere prima un altro portiere affidabile e sbattere in tribuna l'infame.
> Invece ci siamo illusi che con le spremute di cuore lo avremmo convinto a restare e ci abbiamo sperato fino a primavera inoltrata.
> 
> Ma per fortuna nel calcio parla il campo e oggi modigliani fa panchina al psg e il fratellone fa panca al padova in serie C.
> I due fenomeni fake.


Era anche un fattore economico, sbattere in panchina kessie a 2,2 netti è un conto..farlo con Zizzo che ti costa 6+1al fratello scemo, è ben diverso..

Non ci si poteva permettere un altro titolare, era la via di mirace55i che prese Reina..e infatti ci ha prosciugato la bellezza di 42 milioni lordi in 2 stagioni per pagare i portieri!!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Settembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> E' la prima a S.Siro a mercato chiuso, prima di essere così netti e magari compromettere ogni tipo di remota possibilità di sistemare le cose sarei più sobrio nel dare un ultimatum al giocatore. Alla partita successiva se non ha ancora "sistemato tutto" allora sì, il credito deve esaurirsi completamente.


Concordo,anche se minima,io penso ci sia ancora una possibilità di tenere fede alle sue dichiarazioni post-olimpiadi.
Aspettiamo ancora,certo che se tra 1 mese la situazione non dovesse cambiare...


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Basterebbe applicare severamente questa regola, e avrebbero risolto tutti i problemi del calcio quasi.


Bisogna però precisare che la legge *è* scritta.
Il PSG rischia multe salatissime, oltre a varie limitazioni sul mercato, al procuratore può essere revocata la licenza e il giocatore addirittura squalifiche lunghe.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Basterebbe applicare severamente questa regola, e avrebbero risolto tutti i problemi del calcio quasi.


il problema è dimostrare che il giocatore/procuratore abbia avuto contatti col psg o chicchessia


----------



## pazzomania (8 Settembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il problema è dimostrare che il giocatore/procuratore abbia avuto contatti col psg o chicchessia


Esatto...


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Settembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il problema è dimostrare che il giocatore/procuratore abbia avuto contatti col psg o chicchessia


Assolutamente, infatti questa regola vale meno del 2 di briscola. Purtroppo non ci sono più i polli che firmano precontratti a caso, ma si può sempre sperare in qualche passo falso dello sciamano.

Prima o poi comunque società o Maldini stesso dovranno dire qualcosa, questo silenzio è assordante e mancano ancora 5 mesi a febbraio.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma onestamente, tu ti fideresti di far giocare uno che un anno prima già ti dice che se ne va per soldi? Perché sai dollarumma stava in porta, era suo interesse non fare papere e comunque mi pare chiaro che il pizzaiolo e il suo protetto si aspettassero che alla fine avremmo rinnovato..ma qui Paolo è stato chiaro, se Cessì dice no parliamo di mandare sul terreno di gioco uno che non rischierà mai la gamba o un infortunio che possa pregiudicare il suo futuro contratto...ma di che parliamo? Questo è 90% prestanza fisica..se gioca con la gamba molle è meglio mandare in campo calabria fuori ruolo che lui


Non si scappa......


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Era anche un fattore economico, sbattere in panchina kessie a 2,2 netti è un conto..farlo con Zizzo che ti costa 6+1al fratello scemo, è ben diverso..
> 
> Non ci si poteva permettere un altro titolare, era la via di mirace55i che prese Reina..e infatti ci ha prosciugato la bellezza di 42 milioni lordi in 2 stagioni per pagare i portieri!!


Ti rispondo che è pure un fattore tecnico : sbatti in tribuna il centrocampista più forte?

Per due anni buoni mi sono sentito dire che senza donnarumma non saremmo arrivati in champions, ora cosa è cambiato?
Abbiamo aperto gli occhi??


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo che è pure un fattore economico : sbatti in tribuna il centrocampista più forte?
> 
> Per due anni buoni mi sono sentito dire che senza donnarumma non saremmo arrivati in champions, ora cosa è cambiato?
> Abbiamo aperto gli occhi??


Per me con Tonali, Bennacer e Baka abbiamo le alternative nel ruolo..se poi serve a dare fiato può giocare pure kessie..non ho detto di sbatterlo in tribuna, solo di metterlo ultimo nelle gerarchie


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me con Tonali, Bennacer e Baka abbiamo le alternative nel ruolo..se poi serve a dare fiato può giocare pure kessie..non ho detto di sbatterlo in tribuna, solo di metterlo ultimo nelle gerarchie


Ma guarda che è una valutazione che io condivido a pieno , anche per un discorso di programmazione e progettualità.
Condivido molto meno che abbiamo messo al centro del progetto donnarumma e calha.

Le linee guida vanno dettate dall'inizio, non dopo che ti fregano.

Il caso kessie è la conseguenza del caso donnarumma o è figlio delle stesse logiche.
Chi vuole intendere intenda.


----------



## Walker (8 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma onestamente, tu ti fideresti di far giocare uno che un anno prima già ti dice che se ne va per soldi? Perché sai dollarumma stava in porta, era suo interesse non fare papere e comunque mi pare chiaro che il pizzaiolo e il suo protetto si aspettassero che alla fine avremmo rinnovato..ma qui Paolo è stato chiaro, se Cessì dice no parliamo di mandare sul terreno di gioco uno che non rischierà mai la gamba o un infortunio che possa pregiudicare il suo futuro contratto...ma di che parliamo? Questo è 90% prestanza fisica..se gioca con la gamba molle è meglio mandare in campo calabria fuori ruolo che lui


Vero, ma visto il peso che Kessie ha avuto nel nostro gioco la scorsa stagione io lo metterei tranquillamente in campo nelle prossime partite e poi vedrei come si comporta.
Nel caso di un atteggiamento palesemente da paraculo ci sarebbe sempre tempo di panchinarlo o sbatterlo in tribuna...


----------



## EmmePi (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eh no eh, su questi lidi a volere donnarumma in tribuna eravamo in 4.
> Ora per coerenza si faccia giocare anche kessie e lo si faccia giocare fino alla fine.
> 
> Com'era lo spot nazionale?
> ...


Beh, non è proprio la stessa cosa...
In primis si pensava che dollarumma alla fine avrebbe rinnovato (della turca ce ne fregava poco più di nulla...) poi, giustamente col dollarumma in tribuna facevi giocare il dollarumma-bis o la tata di rusano?

Kessiè in panchina lo sostituisci oggi con Tonali (vero MILANISTA) senza indebolirsi e forse addirittura preparandoti un futuro top-player!


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Beh, non è proprio la stessa cosa...
> In primis si pensava che dollarumma alla fine avrebbe rinnovato (della turca ce ne fregava poco più di nulla...) poi, giustamente col dollarumma in tribuna facevi giocare il dollarumma-bis o la tata di rusano?
> 
> Kessiè in panchina lo sostituisci oggi con Tonali (vero MILANISTA) senza indebolirsi e forse addirittura preparandoti un futuro top-player!


Ragazzi, il caso kessie è solo l'onda lunga del caso donnarumma.
Non ci facciamo fuorviare.

Mettere in tribuna oggi kessie vorrebbe dire punire il terzo dopo aver premiato i primi due.
Non sarebbe nemmeno costruttivo come atteggiamento perchè si lancerebbe un messaggio al gruppo che stona col recente passato.
Io almeno la vedo cosi.

Ho allenato e alleno ancora e nel mio piccolo ho imparato che meglio tenere sempre lo stesso atteggiamento, magari sbagliato, ma coerente per non perdere credibilità.

Al mulino bianco milan si gioca anche col contratto in scadenza.
Sono certo sarà cosi anche per kessie.


----------



## Andris (8 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> I fischi all'ivoriano rischiano di condizionare tutta la squadra rossonera in campo domenica..


non credo, ma nel caso comunque sarebbe un condizionamento positivo per gli altri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che è una valutazione che io condivido a pieno , anche per un discorso di programmazione e progettualità.
> Condivido molto meno che abbiamo messo al centro del progetto donnarumma e calha.
> 
> Le linee guida vanno dettate dall'inizio, non dopo che ti fregano.
> ...


Amico mio io ti dirò, sono abituato a pensare a quello che è da venire, non al passato..con Zizzo è andata così, c'erano altre logiche dietro, idem calhanoglu...ogni situazione è a se stante..entrambi inoltre non avevano riserve vere e proprie e anche per la turca va deto che abbiamo fatto tutto l'anno scorso in emergenza..era dura lasciare uno fuori, anche solo numericamente...

quest'anno si il cielo vuole abbiamo sostituti degni e magari non avremo 200 infortuni...quindi kessie può sedersi in panchina se non è interessato al milan...le cose vecchie chiudiamole una volta per tutte


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (8 Settembre 2021)

I tifosi smetteranno di fischiarlo alla prima prestazione dignitosa, ed è giusto così: fino a giugno (o gennaio) è un giocatore del Milan e va sostenuto. Come qualcuno ha anche ribadito in questo thread, meglio posticipare i fischi quando nero su bianco sarà ufficiale la sua partenza.

PS: in caso di prestazioni sottotono, bisognerà valutare la natura di queste prestazioni. Critica, ma mai accanimento o presupposto per fischiarlo ancora di più.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Amico mio io ti dirò, sono abituato a pensare a quello che è da venire, non al passato..con Zizzo è andata così, c'erano altre logiche dietro, idem calhanoglu...ogni situazione è a se stante..entrambi inoltre non avevano riserve vere e proprie e anche per la turca va deto che abbiamo fatto tutto l'anno scorso in emergenza..era dura lasciare uno fuori, anche solo numericamente...
> 
> quest'anno si il cielo vuole abbiamo sostituti degni e magari non avremo 200 infortuni...quindi kessie può sedersi in panchina se non è interessato al milan...le cose vecchie chiudiamole una volta per tutte


Tu devi ragionare sempre in ottica calciatore : sarebbe credibile oggi trattare male o comunque mettere ai margini kessie?
Secondo me no.
Potrebbe spaccarsi lo spogliatoio.

Al milan si è deciso che devono giocare tutti indipendentemente dalla situazione contrattuale, vedrai sarà cosi anche per kessie.
Ci metto la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che è una valutazione che io condivido a pieno , anche per un discorso di programmazione e progettualità.
> Condivido molto meno che abbiamo messo al centro del progetto donnarumma e calha.
> 
> Le linee guida vanno dettate dall'inizio, non dopo che ti fregano.
> ...


non ne farei una colpa cosi grave, alla fine si è provato a far capire a dollar che era importante per il milan, si è sperato che essendo piu maturo rispetto al primo rinnovo potesse avere una voce in capitolo superiore a quella di raiola, alla fine cosi non è stato e l'********* eterodiretto fa panchina al psg. Alla fine è la stessa cosa che sta provando a fare la roma con pellegrini ( uno che si è fatto tutta la trafila fino ad arrivare in prima squadra, romano e romanista, totti che lo incorona futuro capitano romanista della roma ecc ) che nonostante sia in scadenza continua a giocare e ha ricevuto pure la fascia di capitano dopo la vendita di dzeko


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non ne farei una colpa cosi grave, alla fine si è provato a far capire a dollar che era importante per il milan, si è sperato che essendo piu maturo rispetto al primo rinnovo potesse avere una voce in capitolo superiore a quella di raiola, alla fine cosi non è stato e l'********* eterodiretto fa panchina al psg. Alla fine è la stessa cosa che sta provando a fare la roma con pellegrini ( uno che si è fatto tutta la trafila fino ad arrivare in prima squadra, romano e romanista, totti che lo incorona futuro capitano romanista della roma ecc ) che nonostante sia in scadenza continua a giocare e ha ricevuto pure la fascia di capitano dopo la vendita di dzeko


Nella gestione di una società e di un gruppo si può prendere qualsiasi strada e tutte possono essere giuste.
L'importante è essere coerenti.

Il giorno che si perde la coerenza si è persa la credibilità e il gruppo perde la bussola.
Se kessie dovesse esser messo ai margini io resterei stupito non poco e non lo condividerei.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu devi ragionare sempre in ottica calciatore : sarebbe credibile oggi trattare male o comunque mettere ai margini kessie?
> Secondo me no.
> Potrebbe spaccarsi lo spogliatoio.
> 
> ...


Giocherà, lo so pure io purtroppo...ma questo perché siamo sempre la famiglia mulino bianco dove ce la prendiamo nel sedere e ringraziamo pure (non so se hai notato che all'addio di zizzo sia Gazoza che Maldini hanno giustificato il ragazzo)

In ogni caso non sarebbe un trattamento diverso, ma una valutazione tecnico/societaria diversa...zizzo e la turca non avevano sostituiti naturali e c'erano trattative in corso, kessie avrebbe invece già detto no al rinnovo (ovviamente va dato un out out) e avrebbe dei sostituti naturali che ovviamente il club intende premiare e valorizzare rispetto a chi se ne va..

Che male c'è?

Si deve anche lanciare il messaggio che chi crede nel progetto viene premiato, quindi giusto giochi Tonali titolare e non l'ivoriano


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nella gestione di una società e di un gruppo si può prendere qualsiasi strada e tutte possono essere giuste.
> L'importante è essere coerenti.
> 
> Il giorno che si perde la coerenza si è persa la credibilità e il gruppo perde la bussola.
> Se kessie dovesse esser messo ai margini io resterei stupito non poco e non lo condividerei.


ma pure con kessie si sta assistendo alla stessa politica di donnarumma, con dollar il milan si è comportato bene pero all'n-simo "piu in la vediamo" di dollar/raiola, sono andati a prendere il sostituto spiazzando i due infami. Con kessie uguale, quando si soni accorti dell'infamata si sono tutelati con baka e volendo possiamo aggiungerci pure adli anche se con caratteritiche diverse. Non ricordo chi, forse @Route66 raccontava di un kessie frastornato all'uscita di casa milan, e stando alle indiscrezioni maldini ha sfanculato lo stregone e i contatti ora li tiene massara.


----------



## mil77 (8 Settembre 2021)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Prima dei calciatori c'è il Milan, dunque ogni atteggiamento verso i calciatori che danneggi il rendimento della squadra è assolutamente da evitare. Quando Kessie se ne andrà, che venga pure fischiato a volontà


Quando gioca da un'altra parte non ha senso....Io non lo fischierei alla prima giornata, ma se tra un mese non ha rinnovato lo subisserei di fischi a partire dal riscaldamento e per ogni palla toccata.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (8 Settembre 2021)

se non lo fai partire titolare butti via tutto il lavoro fatto l anno scorso
poi strada facendo viste le prestazioni e il comportamento sul quale sono pronto a mettere la mano sul fuoco
cerchi di inserire il sostituto


----------



## mil77 (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu devi ragionare sempre in ottica calciatore : sarebbe credibile oggi trattare male o comunque mettere ai margini kessie?
> Secondo me no.
> Potrebbe spaccarsi lo spogliatoio.
> 
> ...


Io invece sono convinto che se non rinnova a breve, Kessie questa stagione giocherà molto meno...rispetto a Donnarumma e Chala abbiamo i sostituti e quindi in panchina (non in tribuna) può finire senza troppi problemi.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nella gestione di una società e di un gruppo si può prendere qualsiasi strada e tutte possono essere giuste.
> L'importante è essere coerenti.
> 
> Il giorno che si perde la coerenza si è persa la credibilità e il gruppo perde la bussola.
> Se kessie dovesse esser messo ai margini io resterei stupito non poco e non lo condividerei.



D'accordo.

Dei tre disertori, almeno KKK ha contribuito in modo determinante alle nostre performances. Punire lui adesso vorrebbe dire che hai sbagliato tutta la gestione precedente.

Poi sul calciatore, che dire, delusione totale ed inaspettata, chiaro. Non lo difendo, ma adesso non vomitiamo sul suo caso tutta la frustrazione e le discutibili azioni societarie degli altri due.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma pure con kessie si sta assistendo alla stessa politica di donnarumma, con dollar il milan si è comportato bene pero all'n-simo "piu in la vediamo" di dollar/raiola, sono andati a prendere il sostituto spiazzando i due infami. Con kessie uguale, quando si soni accorti dell'infamata si sono tutelati con baka e volendo possiamo aggiungerci pure adli anche se con caratteritiche diverse. Non ricordo chi, forse @Route66 raccontava di un kessie frastornato all'uscita di casa milan, e stando alle indiscrezioni maldini ha sfanculato lo stregone e i contatti ora li tiene massara.


Sono tutte ricostruzioni fantasiose le nostre sulla base del nulla.
Oggi kessie è perso ma per sapere di chi sono le vere colpe dovremmo sapere:
-1 in passato ci sono stati contatti tra le parti?
-2 in passato il milan ha fatto un'offerta a kessie ? E se si, di quanto?
-3 qualcuno in questa storia ha preso/perso tempo? Chi?
-4 perchè siamo arrivati a 12 mesi dalla scadenza e 5 dalla firma con altri?

Ecco, io senza questi elementi non mi sento di dare giudizi.
Se invece oggi kessie rifiuta x perchè c'è chi gli offre di più non mi sento di giudicarlo senza conoscere gli elementi citati sopra.

Il caso donnarumma è diverso perchè qualche elemento in più in mano lo avevamo e perchè le cifre di partenza erano decisamente diverse a favore del ragazzo.
Nel caso di donnarumma quindi mi sono schierato sempre contro il ragazzo, con kessie non ci riesco perchè mi mancano troppi elementi.

Se la dirigenza ha voluto giocare d'azzardo sui tempi ha perso.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io invece sono convinto che se non rinnova a breve, Kessie questa stagione giocherà molto meno...rispetto a Donnarumma e Chala abbiamo i sostituti e quindi in panchina (non in tribuna) può finire senza troppi problemi.


Senza donnarumma si diceva non si arrivava in champions, sei certo di poterti privare di kessie?
A me pare un discorso tecnicamente incoerente.
Kessie sposta più di donnarumma.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> D'accordo.
> 
> Dei tre disertori, almeno KKK ha contribuito in modo determinante alle nostre performances. Punire lui adesso vorrebbe dire che hai sbagliato tutta la gestione precedente.
> 
> Poi sul calciatore, che dire, delusione totale ed inaspettata, chiaro. Non lo difendo, *ma adesso non vomitiamo sul suo caso tutta la frustrazione e le discutibili azioni societarie degli altri due.*


Come sempre mi capisci al volo.
Come te nessuno.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono tutte ricostruzioni fantasiose le nostre sulla base del nulla.
> Oggi kessie è perso ma per sapere di chi sono le vere colpe dovremmo sapere:
> -1 in passato ci sono stati contatti tra le parti?
> -2 in passato il milan ha fatto un'offerta a kessie ? E se si, di quanto?
> ...


al netto delle supposizioni, c'è cmq il fatto che la società si è munita per tempo di un sostituto come accaduto con dollar, quest'anno, facendo gli scongiuri del caso, kessie potrebbe pure non giocare , visto che abbiamo tonali in rampa di lancio, benna, baka ed eventualmente pure krunic. Quindi la politica è sempre la stessa, si aspettano i giocatori fino ad un certo punto, poi si passa oltre.


----------



## mil77 (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono tutte ricostruzioni fantasiose le nostre sulla base del nulla.
> Oggi kessie è perso ma per sapere di chi sono le vere colpe dovremmo sapere:
> -1 in passato ci sono stati contatti tra le parti?
> -2 in passato il milan ha fatto un'offerta a kessie ? E se si, di quanto?
> ...


Sul punto 1 si. Dichiarazione dello stesso procuratore a Marzo/Aprile 2020 dove diceva che avevano iniziato a parlare del rinnovo.


----------



## mil77 (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Senza donnarumma si diceva non si arrivava in champions, sei certo di poterti privare di kessie?
> A me pare un discorso tecnicamente incoerente.
> Kessie sposta più di donnarumma.


Donnarumma anche Chala non avevano riserve. Kessie. Differenza sostanziale.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> al netto delle supposizioni, c'è cmq il fatto che la società si è munita per tempo di un sostituto come accaduto con dollar, quest'anno, facendo gli scongiuri del caso, kessie potrebbe pure non giocare , visto che abbiamo tonali in rampa di lancio, benna, baka ed eventualmente pure krunic. Quindi la politica è sempre la stessa, si aspettano i giocatori fino ad un certo punto, poi si passa oltre.


Donnarumma non lo abbiamo aspettato fino ad un certo punto, lo abbiamo accompagnato fino alla porta.
Discorso simile per calha.

Tu oggi in mezzo al campo puoi essere anche numericamente attrezzato per fare a meno di kessie e magari ti stai pure organizzando per portare in rosa il suo sostituto che hai già individuato sul mercato,adli, ma resta però sempre forte la sensazione che kessie è il più forte e non farlo giocare porta l'11 ad indebolirsi.

E il milan fino ad oggi ha sempre messo il campo prima di tutto.
Continuo a ritenere poco probabile quindi un trattamento discutibile verso kessie.
Secondo me si farà finta di nulla anche perchè il ragazzo il gruppo lo adora e i calciatori non emarginano un compagno per via della situazione contrattuale.

Pioli non farà mai a meno del miglior kessie.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma anche Chala non avevano riserve. Kessie. Differenza sostanziale.


Va bene, sono solo contro tutti.
Vedremo.
Io dico kessie le gioca tutte o quasi.

P.S diaz c'era pure lo scorso anno eh.
E ha fatto spesso panchina al turco quando si giocava con una sola mezza punta.
Diciamo che il turco era tutto dentro al progetto e che lo abbiamo aspettato fino a giugno.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sul punto 1 si. Dichiarazione dello stesso procuratore a Marzo/Aprile 2020 dove diceva che avevano iniziato a parlare del rinnovo.


Allora hanno iniziato a parlare e stanno ancora parlando? Senza dead line? Grave.
Parleranno tutto l'anno, come successo con calha.
Tanto se kessie trova l'accordo con altri mica te lo viene a dire...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non lo abbiamo aspettato fino ad un certo punto, lo abbiamo accompagnato fino alla porta.
> Discorso simile per calha.
> 
> Tu oggi in mezzo al campo puoi essere anche numericamente attrezzato per fare a meno di kessie e magari ti stai pure organizzando per portare in rosa il suo sostituto che hai già individuato sul mercato,adli, ma resta però sempre forte la sensazione che kessie è il più forte e non farlo giocare porta l'11 ad indebolirsi.
> ...


e perche dovrebbe fare a meno di kessie se questo dovesse giocare bene come l'anno scorso e aiutare la squadra a centrare gli obiettivi stagionali? Per me se kessie si impegna è titolare, come è titolare e capitano insigne al napoli, come è titolare e neo-capitano pellegrini alla roma, come è titolare brozovic all'inter, come è titolare dybala alla juve, come è titolare mbappe al psg ecc


----------



## mil77 (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Va bene, sono solo contro tutti.
> Vedremo.
> Io dico kessie le gioca tutte o quasi.
> 
> ...


Diaz c'era ma era in prestito secco, non di proprietà del Milan o con possibilità di riscattarlo. È diverso a centrocampo il Milan ha Tonali di proprietà ed ha tutto l'interesse a valorizzarlo, Baka in prestito biennale con diritto di riscatto.


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Settembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> possiamo fischiarlo quando se ne va cortesemente?


Troppo comodo.
Deve essere panchinato fino a fine stagione (o gennaio se il Psg ci dà almeno qualcosa).


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Settembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> l'aspetto piu assurdo è che continua a fare il finto tonto, ieri in una foto su instagram di lui che si allena con il resto della squadra ha scritto come didascalia back to the family


Prova ad imitare ciò che faceva Donnarumma, ma i tifosi sono rimasti appena scottati, non ci cascano più. Contano i fatti (firma), non le parole.

Se ha un po' di rispetto dovrebbe rinnovare (e sin da subito prenderebbe di più), anche a costo di mettergli una clausola rescissoria bassa per l'estero (tipo 20 milioni).


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che tatu lo abbiamo portato noi per blindare la posizione di donnarumma, sarebbe bastato prendere prima un altro portiere affidabile e sbattere in tribuna l'infame.
> Invece ci siamo illusi che con le spremute di cuore lo avremmo convinto a restare e ci abbiamo sperato fino a primavera inoltrata.
> 
> Ma per fortuna nel calcio parla il campo e oggi modigliani fa panchina al psg e il fratellone fa panca al padova in serie C.
> I due fenomeni fake.


Con Donnarumma avevo qualche speranza perché credevo che fosse Raiola a non volere il rinnovo, mentre Donnarumma fosse contento di restare. Gli eventi hanno dimostrato che invece l'addio era la pura volontà del portiere.

Kessie prova solo a prenderci per il sedere, ma abbiamo appena fatto esperienza.


----------



## sacchino (8 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, i tifosi del Milan, allo stadio, sono pronti a fischiare Kessie già domenica in occasione del match con la Lazio. L'ivoriano l'ha fatta troppo grossa. Aveva annunciato di voler rinnovare col Milan, poi si è fatto ingolosire dal PSG ed ha detto no all'offerta da 6,5 mln. Tra le ipotesi, *un possibile addio a gennaio (al PSG) per permettere al Milan di incassare qualcosa*. I fischi all'ivoriano rischiano di condizionare tutta la squadra rossonera in campo domenica. Kessie potrebbe giocare dal primo minuto.


I tifosi hanno sempre ragione, sono i clienti e pagano il biglietto se lo spettacolo non piace si fischia.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Amico mio io ti dirò, sono abituato a pensare a quello che è da venire, non al passato..con Zizzo è andata così, c'erano altre logiche dietro, idem calhanoglu...ogni situazione è a se stante..entrambi inoltre non avevano riserve vere e proprie e anche per la turca va deto che abbiamo fatto tutto l'anno scorso in emergenza..era dura lasciare uno fuori, anche solo numericamente...
> 
> quest'anno si il cielo vuole abbiamo sostituti degni e magari non avremo 200 infortuni...quindi kessie può sedersi in panchina se non è interessato al milan...le cose vecchie chiudiamole una volta per tutte


Alla turca non c'è alcun sostituto!

C'è solo Diaz *in prestito* in quel ruolo, quello che l' hanno scorso era riserva a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## Goro (8 Settembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> e perche dovrebbe fare a meno di kessie se questo dovesse giocare bene come l'anno scorso e aiutare la squadra a centrare gli obiettivi stagionali? Per me se kessie si impegna è titolare, come è titolare e capitano insigne al napoli, come è titolare e neo-capitano pellegrini alla roma, come è titolare brozovic all'inter, come è titolare dybala alla juve, come è titolare mbappe al psg ecc


Questo perchè i giocatori e procuratori stanno operando in malafede, ben sapendo le difficoltà economiche delle società, sanno che non si possono permettere giocatori di quel livello in panchina. Il PSG non fa testo perchè al contrario hanno troppi soldi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Settembre 2021)

Goro ha scritto:


> Questo perchè i giocatori e procuratori stanno operando in malafede, ben sapendo le difficoltà economiche delle società, sanno che non si possono permettere giocatori di quel livello in panchina. Il PSG non fa testo perchè al contrario hanno troppi soldi.


malafede o meno, la logica impone di far giocare i piu forti, se uno è professionale e gioca bene va schierato


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Alla turca non c'è alcun sostituto!
> 
> C'è solo Diaz *in prestito* in quel ruolo, quello che l' hanno scorso era riserva a tutti gli effetti.


Diaz con un anno in più di esperienza


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma pure con kessie si sta assistendo alla stessa politica di donnarumma, con dollar il milan si è comportato bene pero all'n-simo "piu in la vediamo" di dollar/raiola, sono andati a prendere il sostituto spiazzando i due infami. Con kessie uguale, quando si soni accorti dell'infamata si sono tutelati con baka e volendo possiamo aggiungerci pure adli anche se con caratteritiche diverse. Non ricordo chi, forse @Route66 raccontava di un kessie frastornato all'uscita di casa milan, e stando alle indiscrezioni maldini ha sfanculato lo stregone e i contatti ora li tiene massara.


Qua davvero c'è gente che mette Paolo sullo stesso piano etico di questi farabutti.. Io davvero non ho parole..


----------



## danjr (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Va bene, sono solo contro tutti.
> Vedremo.
> Io dico kessie le gioca tutte o quasi.
> 
> ...


Che giochi non ci sono dubbi. Si stava discutendo cosa sarebbe meglio fare. Io sarei per far giocare di più tonali sopratutto con le piccole e togliere i rigori a kessie (o vogliamo servigli su un piatto d’argento il prossimo sipermcontratto?)


----------



## danjr (8 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Alla turca non c'è alcun sostituto!
> 
> C'è solo Diaz *in prestito* in quel ruolo, quello che l' hanno scorso era riserva a tutti gli effetti.


pensa te da riserva ha avuto gli stessi numeri del titolare. Comunque mi stupisco come tutti non considerino la crescita di un giovane. Come se Totti fosse sempre rimasto lo stesso della prima stagione in cui ha esordito.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Che giochi non ci sono dubbi. Si stava discutendo cosa sarebbe meglio fare. Io sarei per far giocare di più tonali sopratutto con le piccole e togliere i rigori a kessie (o vogliamo servigli su un piatto d’argento il prossimo sipermcontratto?)


Quello che abbiamo fatto con Donnarumma, o no ?
Un dirigente non può cambiare linea perché perderebbe credibilità agli occhi del gruppo.


----------



## Zenos (8 Settembre 2021)

Qualche fischio per chi ha permesso ancora una volta tutto questo?


----------



## danjr (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quello che abbiamo fatto con Donnarumma, o no ?
> Un dirigente non può cambiare linea perché perderebbe credibilità agli occhi del gruppo.


È cambiata una cosa rispetto a Domnarumma, ora abbiamomla certezza di quel che accadrà, con gigio fino a fine stagione si sperava. Ma comunque sono d’accordo con te, ma rispetto allo scorso anno avere un occhio di riguardo per Tonali è d’obbligo


----------



## danjr (8 Settembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Qualche fischio per chi ha permesso ancora una volta tutto questo?


Si ci saranno fischi anche per il procuratore tranquillo


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> È cambiata una cosa rispetto a Domnarumma, ora abbiamomla certezza di quel che accadrà, con gigio fino a fine stagione si sperava. Ma comunque sono d’accordo con te, ma rispetto allo scorso anno avere un occhio di riguardo per Tonali è d’obbligo


Tonali giocherà, non ci sono dubbi.
Quanto lo deciderà l'allenatore. 
Ma dubito possa scalzare Kessie.


----------



## ilPresidente (8 Settembre 2021)

Fosse per me,
Kessie sarebbe il quarto centrale 
Poi seguo la politica di Pioli
con la stessa coerenza con cui lo lasceranno scendere in campo, credo anche che se Frank infilerà un paio di partite mediocri al suo posto avanzeranno altri 
Ieri non POTEVAMO farlo, mentre oggi si
Certi atteggiamenti sbagliati sono anche figli della sbagliata considerazione che si ha di se stessi : per tutti Kessie é dio a centrocampo, per una stagione da vero protagonista 
Ma si può esaltare così un giocatore per una grande annata? Si é sentito insostituibile, il migliore del mondo ed é andato a cercare lo stipendio da migliore della mondo: sfortunatamente LeoTardo regala fiumi di denaro a cani e porci (cit.) senza offesa 

ma Kessie sarebbe degno di allacciare le scarpe a Seedorf? Rijkaard? Ancelotti? Albertini?

stiamo perdendo i riferimenti.
Se un pazzo vuole buttare soldi per un buonissimo giocatore - ma non assolutamente tra i top 20 d’Europa - pagandolo uno sproposito, é un problema suo

lo metteranno in campo, se sgarra,
In panca. Lo sa anche lui.

quindi anche io sono dell’idea che dobbiamo sostenere la squadra e mettere striscioni ad personam per l’infame 

tipo

strano il tuo modo di onorare le promesse, Presidente. I milioni del PSG ti hanno reso titubante?

solo un uomo senza onore [di m***a, versione più carina] viene meno alle sue parole 

forza Milan


----------



## Djici (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, il caso kessie è solo l'onda lunga del caso donnarumma.
> Non ci facciamo fuorviare.
> 
> Mettere in tribuna oggi kessie vorrebbe dire punire il terzo dopo aver premiato i primi due.
> ...


Dai non ne fare una questione di "coerenza".
Sbagliare una volta (anzi 2) e bruttissimo.
Ma continuare a sbagliare solo per coerenza sarebbe pure peggio.

Li avrei mandati tutti e 3 su Marte.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Dai non ne fare una questione di "coerenza".
> Sbagliare una volta (anzi 2) e bruttissimo.
> Ma continuare a sbagliare solo per coerenza sarebbe pure peggio.
> 
> Li avrei mandati tutti e 3 su Marte.


La linea deve essere una.
Sempre. 
Uno spogliatoio si gestisce così.


----------



## mil77 (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La linea deve essere una.
> Sempre.
> Uno spogliatoio si gestisce così.


Mah...nella vita di può sempre ammettere di aver sbagliato e cambiare...


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mah...nella vita di può sempre ammettere di aver sbagliato e cambiare...


In un club non funziona così. 
In un gruppo non funziona così.

Kessie oggi non può pagare le colpe anche di altri.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Settembre 2021)

dai ragazzi è già andato, abbiamo preso all' ultimo baka e adli, addirittura con un anno di anticipo, perchè sappiamo benisismo che lo strappo è oramai irricucibile. 

Io sono dell' idea che i giocatori vadino utilizzati fino alla fine, senza tribune o panchine forzate. Ma comunque mi aspetto che giocherà poco, il pubblico sarà furioso con kessiè, che rischia di pagare anche per Dollarman. Mi sembra una storia che finirà male, quella tra Frank e il Milan


----------



## Route66 (8 Settembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma pure con kessie si sta assistendo alla stessa politica di donnarumma, con dollar il milan si è comportato bene pero all'n-simo "piu in la vediamo" di dollar/raiola, sono andati a prendere il sostituto spiazzando i due infami. Con kessie uguale, quando si soni accorti dell'infamata si sono tutelati con baka e volendo possiamo aggiungerci pure adli anche se con caratteritiche diverse. Non ricordo chi, forse @Route66 raccontava di un kessie frastornato all'uscita di casa milan, e stando alle indiscrezioni maldini ha sfanculato lo stregone e i contatti ora li tiene massara.


Confermo...andate a vedere quel video (sono pochi secondi) e poi vi farete un'idea più precisa della situazione.


----------



## Viulento (8 Settembre 2021)

Le cose sono 2:

- o Pioli lo mette ultimo nelle gerarchie del centrocampo,
- o se gioca titolare va bombardato di fischi

il tutto fino ad un eventuale rinnovo.

La dirigenza non sa fare il proprio lavoro? Beh, noi sappiamo fare benissimo il nostro. 
Conoscerai il nero della paura caro kessie.


----------



## Djici (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La linea deve essere una.
> Sempre.
> Uno spogliatoio si gestisce così.


La coerenza viene nella stessa stagione tra tutti i giocatori.
Mica devi fare per i prossimi 20 anni come hai fatto con Dollarumma... Che c'entra.
Allora anche tra 10 anni lasceremo andare tutti a Sanremo?

Eh no.

La coerenza sta nel fatto di lasciare andare alle olimpiadi sia kessie che un Tonali.
O lasciare andare in coppa d'Africa sia Bennacer che kessie.

La coerenza non c'entra nulla tra una stagione e l'altra proprio perché le cose cambiano.


----------



## danjr (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tonali giocherà, non ci sono dubbi.
> Quanto lo deciderà l'allenatore.
> Ma dubito possa scalzare Kessie.


Dipende da lui, se gioca come lo scorso anno hai ragione te, se infila una serie come Romagnoli penso nessuno si faccia problemi a panchinarlo


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> La coerenza viene nella stessa stagione tra tutti i giocatori.
> Mica devi fare per i prossimi 20 anni come hai fatto con Dollarumma... Che c'entra.
> Allora anche tra 10 anni lasceremo andare tutti a Sanremo?
> 
> ...


I rinnovi non sono mica su base mensile ma annuale e il Milan meno di 3 mesi fa ha fatto giocare due tesserati senza rinnovo e lo ha fatto fino all'ultima giornata. 

Perché ora kessie dovrebbe essere trattato diversamente?
Perché prenderlo dietro fa male?


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Dipende da lui, se gioca come lo scorso anno hai ragione te, se infila una serie come Romagnoli penso nessuno si faccia problemi a panchinarlo


Appunto , parlerà il campo, non la scrivania.


----------



## CrisRs (8 Settembre 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Confermo...andate a vedere quel video (sono pochi secondi) e poi vi farete un'idea più precisa della situazione.


quale video?


----------



## gabri65 (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Come sempre mi capisci al volo.
> Come te nessuno.



E' un piacere condividere con te.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La linea deve essere una.
> Sempre.
> Uno spogliatoio si gestisce così.



Modi di fare chiamati altresì "le maledette regole".


----------



## Giofa (8 Settembre 2021)

Secondo me bisogna scindere la parte tecnica dal tifo.pioli e la società fanno bene a seguire la loro linea, ma il tifoso giudica diversamente. Ai tifosi allo stadio va chiesto un grande sforzo (per le nostre abitudini da ‘puzza sotto il naso’) subissare di fischi Kessie qualsiasi cosa faccia ma riempire di applausi e carica gli altri 10, anche quando sbagliano. Saranno tutti attaccati ai soldi ma sono esseri umani, facendo così con costanza qualche risultato verrà fuori, che sia rinnovo (improbabile) panchina o magari qualche dichiarazione che faccia chiarezza sulla situazione


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> deve uscire in lacrime , altro che. *dieci volte più verme di donnarumma.*


non diciamo cavolate, 
fisciate, non fischiate, sparategli fate quel che volete io non sono nessuno per dire agli altri come tifare.
ma non è neanche paragonabile a donnarumma.
è solo molto più forte.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' un piacere condividere con te.
> 
> 
> 
> Modi di fare chiamati altresì "le maledette regole".


Il piacere è tutto mio.
Sei una mente aperta e libera. 

Non si può pretendere di meglio per confrontarsi. 
Da te c'è solo da imparare per i punti di vista brillanti e mai banali.
Sei inoltre un paladino della libertà ma con un pizzico di nostalgia


----------



## Route66 (8 Settembre 2021)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> quale video?


Un breve video girato da un giornalista di un canale milanista dove viene ripreso il calciatore all'uscita da casa Milan dopo il famoso faccia a faccia con Maldini & C di un paio di settimane fa....


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si si ma ripeto non è per motivi punitivi, io kessie lo metterei in fondo alle gerarchie per 3 ragioni e rispetto a zizzo la cosa è diversa:
> - Non ha senso valorizzare uno che se ne va a scapito di altri che saranno il nostro futuro
> - Abbiamo delle valide alternative, mentre per zizzo significava un anno con tatarasanu titolare...voglio dire.....
> -* Il portiere non si mette certo a fare papere apposta*, un mediano se tira indietro la gamba per non farsi male diventa dannoso
> ...


quoto, ne fa già abbastanza involontariamente


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, il caso kessie è solo l'onda lunga del caso donnarumma.
> Non ci facciamo fuorviare.
> 
> Mettere in tribuna oggi kessie vorrebbe dire punire il terzo dopo aver premiato i primi due.
> ...


kessie non verrà panchinato e alla 1a partita atomica che farà non si sentiranno più fischi.
mettere in panca un giocatore così è dura.
bisognava iniziare da quelli inutili tipo il 99.

io i fischi li terrei per la dirigenza, dopotutto son loro che han fatto il casino.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> kessie non verrà panchinato e alla 1a partita atomica che farà non si sentiranno più fischi.
> mettere in panca un giocatore così è dura.
> bisognava iniziare da quelli inutili tipo il 99.
> 
> io i fischi li terrei per la dirigenza, dopotutto son loro che han fatto il casino.


Vediamo che succede.


----------



## diavolo (8 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> kessie non verrà panchinato e alla 1a partita atomica che farà non si sentiranno più fischi.
> mettere in panca un giocatore così è dura.
> bisognava iniziare da quelli inutili tipo il 99.
> 
> io i fischi li terrei per la dirigenza, dopotutto son loro che han fatto il casino.


Persino una squadretta come il Cagliari mise fuori rosa un giocatore importante come Marchetti che al periodo era uno dei portieri più forti in Italia e si fece un anno intero con lo scempio Agazzi tra i pali.Noi di Kessie che vuole liberarsi a zero possiamo benissimo farne a meno. Tribuna fino a gennaio o a scadenza e sopratutto niente svendita a gennaio, piuttosto che prendere l'elemosina dal PSG di turno meglio "punirne" uno.


----------



## Djici (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I rinnovi non sono mica su base mensile ma annuale e il Milan meno di 3 mesi fa ha fatto giocare due tesserati senza rinnovo e lo ha fatto fino all'ultima giornata.
> 
> Perché ora kessie dovrebbe essere trattato diversamente?
> Perché prenderlo dietro fa male?


Ripeto che per me andavano messi tutti e 3 su Marte.
Ma ti ripeto quello scritto prima. Non e che se hai sbgaliato 4 mesi prima allora sei costretto a continuare a sbagliare fino alla morte.
E la stessa cosa che succede pure con me i i miei studenti.
Io non cambio mai le regole in corso.
Ma se mi rendo conto che le cose non sono andate come volevo allora quando inizia il nuovo anno il primo settembre chiarisco con tutti che "l'anno scorso le cose sono andate così però il tutto non mi è piaciuto e che quindi da quest'anno le cose andranno diversamente".
Ovviamente da un anno a l'altro sono quasi li stesso studenti.
Ma nessuno si lamenta di mancanza di coerenza.
La mancanza di coerenza la paghi quando ti comporti in modo differente NELLA STESSA STAGIONE (per me nello stesso anno).

Discorso che avrei fatto a tutti : chi non vuole rimanere può andare.
NOI PUNTIAMO su chi e pronto a fare questo discorso di crescita.
L'anno scorso Calhanoglu ha avuto un rendimento altamente insoddisfacente (per me non e neppure perché pensava di andarsene... Ma solo perché è scarso).
Quest'anno vogliamo gente pronta a dare tutti per questa società.
Per fare capire a Kessie come funziona lo mettevo in panchina e facevo un discorso ai giornalisti su come apprezzo Tonali e la sua voglia di Milan che sarà sicuramente ricompensata.

Fossi nello stadio Kessie lo fischierei come non ci fosse un domani.
Non quando gioca. Ma già quando lo speaker annuncia il suo nome a partita ancora ferma.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> pensa te da riserva ha avuto gli stessi numeri del titolare. Comunque mi stupisco come tutti non considerino la crescita di un giovane. Come se Totti fosse sempre rimasto lo stesso della prima stagione in cui ha esordito.


Non lo considero perchè tanto anche diventasse forte ce lo portano via per 2 milioni.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ripeto che per me andavano messi tutti e 3 su Marte.
> Ma ti ripeto quello scritto prima. Non e che se hai sbgaliato 4 mesi prima allora sei costretto a continuare a sbagliare fino alla morte.
> E la stessa cosa che succede pure con me i i miei studenti.
> Io non cambio mai le regole in corso.
> ...


Kessie e Romagna messi ai margini e sul mercato perché la vicenda calha e Donnarumma ci ha segnato?
A me non sembrano nemmeno sul mercato ma magari mi sbaglio...

Il calciomercato è appena finito e non mi pare che sui due siano arrivate voci ne' movimenti.

Ragazzi la possibilità di educare l'abbiamo persa con il caso Donnarumma.
Oggi non si educa più, ci si allinea.


----------



## galianivatene (8 Settembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Chi è causa del suo mal... e vale per tutti, sempre. Nel caso specifico, vale per Kessié il voltagabbana, tanto quanto per la società che non ha risolto prima la grana.


e con questa potresti aver suggerito una rima per uno striscione 

sono combattuto... da un lato non si può far passare un comportamento del genere, dall’altro il Milan viene prima di tutto, e penalizzare la squadra non sa di mossa intelligentissima


----------



## galianivatene (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi la possibilità di educare l'abbiamo persa con il caso Donnarumma.
> Oggi non si educa più, ci si allinea.


Questa rischia di essere una bella verità


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

Comunque fa effetto leggere oggi tutti che invocano punizioni esemplari, fischi e quant'altro...

Ma farlo due anni fa con Donnarumma no eh?
Oggi non assisteremmo a questi casi.

Donnarumma andava punito !!!!
Oggi raccogliamo solo quanto seminato.


----------



## Raryof (8 Settembre 2021)

Non capisco Frank sinceramente, perché lui lo sa che adesso lo bombarderanno di fischi e soprattutto non tirerà manco più i rigori, perché non partire già in estate e anzi fare quelle dichiarazioni d'amore verso il Milan per poi non prendere comunque una decisizione definitiva e/o cessione nelle ultime settimane di mercato?
A che gioco si sta giocando? crede davvero di poter arrivare tranquillo alla coppa d'Africa di gennaio per poi andarsene definitivamente nello stesso mese?
Sinceramente ho ancora la speranza che si possa trovare la quadra adesso o in questo mese e mezzo ma non so quanto possano essere incrinati i rapporti tra l'entourage di Kessie e la dirigenza, soprattuto tra Atangana e Paolo, perché se ci fosse stato un totale distacco non avrebbero portato il giocatore fino alla scadenza per farlo finire in panchina o per perderlo a gennaio quando potrebbe già andarsene.
Poca intelligenza da una parte e dall'altra, ma se il giocatore ha scelto i soldi e di rimanere fino all'ultimo allora che si prenda i fischi e che si senta il quarto centrocampista dietro a chi invece ha deciso di tagliarsi l'ingaggio e dare tutto per la maglia.


----------



## sion (8 Settembre 2021)

dopo le dichiarazioni fatte a luglio,questo e' il peggio di tutti...torno a ripetere..non fischiatelo,deve marcire un anno in panchina poi andare dove ca... vuole lui e il suo procuratore spilla soldi


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> È cambiata una cosa rispetto a Domnarumma, ora abbiamomla certezza di quel che accadrà, con gigio fino a fine stagione si sperava. Ma comunque sono d’accordo con te, ma rispetto allo scorso anno avere un occhio di riguardo per Tonali è d’obbligo


no, con """gigio""" avevi la certezza, adesso hai la paura.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2021)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Persino una squadretta come il Cagliari mise fuori rosa un giocatore importante come Marchetti che al periodo era uno dei portieri più forti in Italia e si fece un anno intero con lo scempio Agazzi tra i pali.Noi di Kessie che vuole liberarsi a zero possiamo benissimo farne a meno. Tribuna fino a gennaio o a scadenza e sopratutto niente svendita a gennaio, piuttosto che prendere l'elemosina dal PSG di turno meglio "punirne" uno.


possiamo farne a meno eccome, perderemo un po' di forza ma si può fare.
si doveva fare prima.....


----------



## pazzomania (8 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non capisco Frank sinceramente, perché lui lo sa che adesso lo bombarderanno di fischi e soprattutto non tirerà manco più i rigori, perché non partire già in estate e anzi fare quelle dichiarazioni d'amore verso il Milan per poi non prendere comunque una decisizione definitiva e/o cessione nelle ultime settimane di mercato?
> A che gioco si sta giocando? crede davvero di poter arrivare tranquillo alla coppa d'Africa di gennaio per poi andarsene definitivamente nello stesso mese?
> Sinceramente ho ancora la speranza che si possa trovare la quadra adesso o in questo mese e mezzo ma non so quanto possano essere incrinati i rapporti tra l'entourage di Kessie e la dirigenza, soprattuto tra Atangana e Paolo, perché se ci fosse stato un totale distacco non avrebbero portato il giocatore fino alla scadenza per farlo finire in panchina o per perderlo a gennaio quando potrebbe già andarsene.
> Poca intelligenza da una parte e dall'altra, ma se il giocatore ha scelto i soldi e di rimanere fino all'ultimo allora che si prenda i fischi e che si senta il quarto centrocampista dietro a chi invece ha deciso di tagliarsi l'ingaggio e dare tutto per la maglia.


Mah, non mi stupirei se gli avessero fatto fare quell' intervista per stanare le pretendenti, a questo punto.

Un' intervista che vale milioni, mica male.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Settembre 2021)

Detto questo, nelle condizioni di KKK noi a Donnarumma abbiamo dato la fascia di capitano, eh.

Poi figuriamoci, io del 99 maledetto non ne vorrei mai più sentire parlare qui dentro. Continua a farci danni anche da fuori.

Quello che vorrei vedere è una società forte (finanziariamente, dato che è quello il problema) che si comporta in maniera decente, salvaguardando lo stile societario dell'AC Milan 1899 ma imponendosi quando si passa i limiti comportamentali. Stabilito ufficialmente da statuto e reso ben noto a tutti, da ora in avanti.


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Settembre 2021)

Donnarumma è stato furbo con la sua ambiguità. Per molti (me incluso), la sensazione era che lui al Milan ci stava bene ma che fosse il suo procuratore cattivo a volerlo altrove per prendersi la mazzetta. Per quello magari Maldini ha sperato fino all'ultimo di convincerlo. Invece è chiaro ormai che Donnarumma è sulla stessa linea del panzone.

Con Kessie invece direi che la volontà sia proprio del giocatore.
Tutto legittimo, per carità, ma almeno poteva evitare quell'intervista.

Il calcio non è nulla senza i tifosi, questi hanno tutto il diritto di fischiarlo, poi sarà Pioli a valutare se le prestazioni del giocatore saranno buone nonostante il clima ostile o se non sia meglio utilizzarlo con il contagocce.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Settembre 2021)

Difficile trattenersi dal fischiarlo e insultarlo. Capisco chi lo farà.


----------



## danjr (8 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo considero perchè tanto anche diventasse forte ce lo portano via per 2 milioni.


Ah quindi se poi gioca da fuoriclasse un anno e magari ci fa vincere qualcosa, poi i trofei non contano? Starà con noi almeno 3 anni in totale, non mi sembrano pochi


----------



## Djici (8 Settembre 2021)

Andrebbe fischiato talmente tanto che dopo avere iniziato il riscaldamento dovrebbe tornarsene seduto in panchina perché non se la sente di entrare.

Non sei uno di noi.
Non abbiamo bisogno di presidenti.
Noi Preferiamo i Tonali.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Settembre 2021)

Ma onestamente mi scoccia perderlo a zero, ma non mi scoccia perderlo. Alla fine è un buon centrocampista da 4 mln all'anno, non di più.


----------



## EmmePi (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono tutte ricostruzioni fantasiose le nostre sulla base del nulla.
> Oggi kessie è perso ma per sapere di chi sono le vere colpe dovremmo sapere:
> -1 in passato ci sono stati contatti tra le parti?
> -2 in passato il milan ha fatto un'offerta a kessie ? E se si, di quanto?
> ...



Qui bisogna chiarire... tutto quello che dici può essere vero e Kessiè non andrebbe giudicato se.....

*non avesse preso per il kulo tutti i tifosi milanisti!!!*

Bimbominkia almeno se ne è stato zitto e della turca e le sue dichiarazioni di amore penso che a nessuno di noi ce ne possa essere fregato il minimo sindacale.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Qui bisogna chiarire... tutto quello che dici può essere vero e Kessiè non andrebbe giudicato se.....
> 
> *non avesse preso per il kulo tutti i tifosi milanisti!!!*
> 
> Bimbominkia almeno se ne è stato zitto e della turca e le sue dichiarazioni di amore penso che a nessuno di noi ce ne possa essere fregato il minimo sindacale.


Davvero giustifichi anni e anni di silenzio di donnarumma ?
Giustifichi pure le pochissime dichiarazioni una in contraddizione con l'altra?
Rinfreschiamoci la memoria :
-decide mino
-decido io
-decide enzo.

Giustifichi pure che abbia evitato l'incontro chiarificatore con maldini voltandogli le spalle?
Io donnarumma non potrò mai e poi mai giustificarlo.

Donnarumma ci ha preso per il culo per anni e se ne è andato sputando sul milan e sui milanisti dopo che il milan ha arricchito lui, il fratello e la famiglia.
6 mln annui eh. 3 volte kessie e sotto minaccia.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non bisogna fischiarlo.
> Idealmente si andrebbe a prendere i fischi che non si è preso il vero infame.


Che fortuna.se ci fai caso D ha avuto tutte le porte aperta al momento giusto.

A


diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu devi ragionare sempre in ottica calciatore : sarebbe credibile oggi trattare male o comunque mettere ai margini kessie?
> Secondo me no.
> Potrebbe spaccarsi lo spogliatoio.
> 
> ...





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quello che abbiamo fatto con Donnarumma, o no ?
> Un dirigente non può cambiare linea perché perderebbe credibilità agli occhi del gruppo.


Permettimi , un dirigente "deve" cambiare se ha capito di aver sbagliato.

Perché non c'è peggior cosa di rifare lo stesso errore.


----------



## markjordan (8 Settembre 2021)

se gioca non va fischiato
vi piace essere cornuti e mazziati ?


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Che fortuna.se ci fai caso D ha avuto tutte le porte aperta al momento giusto.
> 
> A
> 
> ...


Non sono d'accordo.
Se un dirigente ha sbagliato va sollevato dall'incarico.

Ma non ci sarebbe cosa più grave oggi nel cambiare strategia.
Il gruppo cosi lo si perde di mano.
La linea deve essere una.

Non ci sarà mai disciplina dove regna la confusione.


----------



## vota DC (8 Settembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> deve uscire in lacrime , altro che. dieci volte più verme di donnarumma.


Ma poi perché farsi chiamare presidente per poi andare nel PSG dove gli fanno fare il bidello?


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Se un dirigente ha sbagliato va sollevato dall'incarico.
> 
> Ma non ci sarebbe cosa più grave oggi nel cambiare strategia.
> ...


Non saprei ,preferisco un dirigente che corregge un proprio errore piuttosto che perpetua.

Ma non solo per il calcio ,ma in generale nella vita.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non saprei ,preferisco un dirigente che corregge un proprio errore piuttosto che perpetua.
> 
> Ma non solo per il calcio ,ma in generale nella vita.


Guarda , io nel mio piccolo ho fatto sia l'allenatore che il dirigente e ti posso dire che è meglio cancellare e ripartire che ammettere gli errori e cambiare linea. Funziona di più. Almeno per me è stato cosi.
Lo spogliatoio è per certi versi come una caserma dove non bisogna concedere alibi perchè se ti prendono la mano è finita.

Io da allenatore mi sono fatto da parte anche solo quando un dirigente non mi ha coperto ma mi ha delegittimato perchè non aveva più senso continuare.
Persa la credibilità una guida è finita.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Settembre 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> se gioca non va fischiato
> vi piace essere cornuti e mazziati ?


a te piace tagliarti il pisello per fare un dispetto alla moglie? Se kessie mi porta a spasso savic come fece l'anno scorso a me schifo non farebbe


----------



## pazzomania (8 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ah quindi se poi gioca da fuoriclasse un anno e magari ci fa vincere qualcosa, poi i trofei non contano? Starà con noi almeno 3 anni in totale, non mi sembrano pochi



Dubito che da qui a 22 mesi diventi un fuoriclasse.
E se mai lo diventerà, accadrà poco prima di tornare al Real.


----------



## EmmePi (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Davvero giustifichi anni e anni di silenzio di donnarumma ?
> Giustifichi pure le pochissime dichiarazioni una in contraddizione con l'altra?
> Rinfreschiamoci la memoria :
> -decide mino
> ...



Vero che dollarumma ci ha preso per il culo, ma in modo celato, non ha mai detto "domani firmo" ha sempre affermato che voleva rimanere al Milan... poi ovviamente non era così.
La differenza con Kessiè è enorme, quest'ultimo ha esternato l'amore per i colori ed affermato quasi con carta bollata che sarebbe tornato dalle olimpiadi e firmato immediatamente il contratto... il tutto scientemente studiato per prender tempo. Inoltre quest'ultimo ha adottato questa tattica sulla falsariga dei comportamenti dei 2 precedenti, accentuando la gravità delle sue affermazioni.
Un pò come avere una fidanzata che ti dichiara amore eterno e di punto in bianco ti lascia. Ti metti con un'altra fidanzata e fa lo stesso (per uno più brutto) 
La terza fidanzata alla quale hai raccontato tutto ti promette addirittura di sposarti il mese prossimo e poi rimanda e rimanda le nozze ai prossimi mesi e tu la vedi flirtare col miliardario di turno...

Non è uguale affatto, io sono furioso con questa omuncolo, e voglio ricordare che professionalmente è stato poco più migliore della turca... un ottimo anno a fronte della mediocrità degli anni precedenti.
Fossi stato Maldini passato il calciomercato lo avrei come prima cosa escluso dalla lista uefa e tribunato immediatamente senza tanti ripensamenti. I primi 2 traditori non avevano sostituti degni, l'omuncolo ha dietro Tonali e Baka...


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Vero che dollarumma ci ha preso per il culo, ma in modo celato, non ha mai detto "domani firmo" ha sempre affermato che voleva rimanere al Milan... poi ovviamente non era così.
> La differenza con Kessiè è enorme, quest'ultimo ha esternato l'amore per i colori ed affermato quasi con carta bollata che sarebbe tornato dalle olimpiadi e firmato immediatamente il contratto... il tutto scientemente studiato per prender tempo. Inoltre quest'ultimo ha adottato questa tattica sulla falsariga dei comportamenti dei 2 precedenti, accentuando la gravità delle sue affermazioni.
> Un pò come avere una fidanzata che ti dichiara amore eterno e di punto in bianco ti lascia. Ti metti con un'altra fidanzata e fa lo stesso (per uno più brutto)
> La terza fidanzata alla quale hai raccontato tutto ti promette addirittura di sposarti il mese prossimo e poi rimanda e rimanda le nozze ai prossimi mesi e tu la vedi flirtare col miliardario di turno...
> ...


Io resto sempre convinto che la storia andava scritta col primo caso, col caso donnarumma.
Quello che è successo dopo è solo l'onda lunga.

Kessie forse ci sta usando perchè ha capito che da noi è tutto lecito e che tanto giocherà lo stesso.
Il caso kessie non esisterebbe se non fosse esistito il caso donnarumma.


----------



## Kayl (8 Settembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> a te piace tagliarti il pisello per fare un dispetto alla moglie? Se kessie mi porta a spasso savic come fece l'anno scorso a me schifo non farebbe


E quindi va applaudito e urlato il suo nome? No. Se mia moglie mi mette le corna ma continua a darmela non è mi sembra meno schifosa. La cosa più divertente sarebbe che segnasse e quando lo speaker urla “Frank-!” lo stadio stesse muto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Settembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> E quindi va applaudito e urlato il suo nome? No. Se mia moglie mi mette le corna ma continua a darmela non è mi sembra meno schifosa. La cosa più divertente sarebbe che segnasse e quando lo speaker urla “Frank-!” lo stadio stesse muto.


non è che il mondo è binario, 0 e 1, o si fischia o si applauda fino a spellarci le mani, mi guardo la partita, se giochera bene diro bravo, se giochera svogliato sicuramente pioli lo panchinera


----------



## mil77 (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In un club non funziona così.
> In un gruppo non funziona così.
> 
> Kessie oggi non può pagare le colpe anche di altri.


Faccio veramente fatica a comprendere il tuo discorso. Cioè se maldini capisce di aver sbagliato non può cambiare direttive


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Faccio veramente fatica a comprendere il tuo discorso. Cioè se maldini capisce di aver sbagliato non può cambiare direttive


No.
Se Maldini dovesse cambiare linee guida perderebbe credibilità agli occhi di tutti.

Ma poi scusa, davvero a questi livelli credi all'approssimazione?
Davvero credi che già affrontando il caso Donnarumma non siano state valutate conseguenze e ripercussioni?

Quando si è deciso di far giocare Donnarumma nonostante tutto si è anche deciso che lo stesso principio sarebbe stato applicato a tutti.
Io la vedo così almeno.
Vedremo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, i tifosi del Milan, allo stadio, sono pronti a fischiare Kessie già domenica in occasione del match con la Lazio. L'ivoriano l'ha fatta troppo grossa. Aveva annunciato di voler rinnovare col Milan, poi si è fatto ingolosire dal PSG ed ha detto no all'offerta da 6,5 mln. Tra le ipotesi, *un possibile addio a gennaio (al PSG) per permettere al Milan di incassare qualcosa*. I fischi all'ivoriano rischiano di condizionare tutta la squadra rossonera in campo domenica. Kessie potrebbe giocare dal primo minuto.



Io i fischi non solo li approverei, li raddoppierei.
Fischi per lui, e fischi per la società.

Solo prima della partita e all'ingresso in campo, però. Durante il match solo incitamenti alla squadra.


----------



## marcus1577 (8 Settembre 2021)

Io sono invece daccordissimo con la società ...dopo un anno buono chiedi 8-9 milioni e se arriviamo quarti???
Non si puo piu pagare gente cosi..
I debiti presto o tardi si dovranno pagare e a meno che non si a lo sceicco di turno ..so ca....i..
Fischiamo le melme ..striscioni di protesta anche verso ceferin il cagnolino del sultano..
Ma la società non ha colpe se maldini e soci non vendono prima se non si rinnova


----------



## gabri65 (8 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Faccio veramente fatica a comprendere il tuo discorso. Cioè se maldini capisce di aver sbagliato non può cambiare direttive



Certo che può cambiare direttive.

Ma è necessario vedere se è possibile, se le direttive dipendono interamente da lui, e in ogni caso le direttive non si cambiano dall'oggi al domani, a maggior ragione a causa di un singolo giocatore. Indica debolezza di intenti, allora un giocatore può condizionare l'intera struttura di pensiero.

Maldini quasi sicuramente sta implementando procedure e atteggiamenti societari che non sono interamente farina del suo sacco, altrimenti sarebbe stato fatto fuori come Boban.

Come dice giustamente @diavoloINme, le politiche saranno state pianificate prima, mica le pensano sul momento. Così fanno gli autentici sprovveduti. Maldini è da una vita che è nel calcio, quindi piantiamola di dire che è un incompetente (non riferito a te). Qui le grosse responsabilità sono dell'alta dirigenza, e dell'alta dirigenza solo. Che guarda caso non si fa mai sentire. Come porsi con dipendenti e giocatori non sta a Maldini, sta ai proprietari dell'AC Milan 1899, e Maldini può fare solo da intermediario, pur con tutto il suo carisma e la sua esperienza.

Ricordiamoci che esiste un personaggio che si chiama AD, e che ha poteri teoricamente infiniti e stabilisce le regole.


----------



## marcus1577 (8 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo che può cambiare direttive.
> 
> Ma è necessario vedere se è possibile, se le direttive dipendono interamente da lui, e in ogni caso le direttive non si cambiano dall'oggi al domani, a maggior ragione a causa di un singolo giocatore. Indica debolezza di intenti, allora un giocatore può condizionare l'intera struttura di pensiero.
> 
> ...


Ok quindi mi stai dicendo che elliott e gazidis danno direttive a maldini su non far rinnovare e non vendere i calciatori perdendoli a 0??? 
Spero che tu stia scherzando se la pensi cosi..


----------



## marcus1577 (8 Settembre 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Ok quindi mi stai dicendo che elliott e gazidis danno direttive a maldini su non far rinnovare e non vendere i calciatori perdendoli a 0???
> Spero che tu stia scherzando se la pensi cosi..





gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo che può cambiare direttive.
> 
> Ma è necessario vedere se è possibile, se le direttive dipendono interamente da lui, e in ogni caso le direttive non si cambiano dall'oggi al domani, a maggior ragione a causa di un singolo giocatore. Indica debolezza di intenti, allora un giocatore può condizionare l'intera struttura di pensiero.
> 
> ...


Le direttive possono essere tetto a 4 milioni se non rinnovano vendi..questo è piu credibile .
Se li perdi a 0 è colpa di elliott


----------



## Shmuk (8 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quello che abbiamo fatto con Donnarumma, o no ?
> Un dirigente non può cambiare linea perché perderebbe credibilità agli occhi del gruppo.



Ma che è 'sta roba? Se il gruppo è costernato, si affigge nello spogliatoio, "solo i morti e gli stupidi non cambiano mai opinione" oltre che "taci, il nemico t'ascolta".


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Ok quindi mi stai dicendo che elliott e gazidis danno direttive a maldini su non far rinnovare e non vendere i calciatori perdendoli a 0???
> Spero che tu stia scherzando se la pensi cosi..


Non intendeva questo : intendeva dire che se un calciatore non rinnova perché non si riesce a trovare un accordo dentro determinati paletti e se non lo si riesce a vendere per i motivi più disparati la proprietà nella figura di gazidis detta come linea guida quella di non arrivare allo scontro ma utilizzare comunque il calciatore e di farlo fino all'ultimo giorno di contratto.

E se a suo tempo si è deciso così su Donnarumma state certi che sarà così anche con Kessie.
Questo intendo per linee guida .
Un dirigente non può cambiare linea ogni anno perché sarebbe segno di debolezza e pure di approssimazione.
Un dirigente che deve provare sulla sua pelle il caso Donnarumma per capire come si lavora non è un dirigente professionista ma un dilettante.
Qua c'è gente che pretende che dopo lo scotto Donnarumma la dirigenza cambi registro. Ma scherziamo o cosa? Parliamo di professionisti o gente presa dalla strada?

Ho troppa stima di Maldini per pensare questo e credo le linee guida su come trattare i calciatori erano, sono e saranno sempre le stesse.

Forse noi tifosi possiamo aver aperto gli occhi dopo il caso Donnarumma ma non di certo chi lavora tra i professionisti.

Spero di essere stato chiaro questa volta.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ma che è 'sta roba? Se il gruppo è costernato, si affigge nello spogliatoio, "solo i morti e gli stupidi non cambiano mai opinione" oltre che "taci, il nemico t'ascolta".


Ho risposto poco sopra.


----------



## sampapot (9 Settembre 2021)

quando un giocatore è in scadenza si possono fare tante supposizioni....la società avrà il suo bel da fare...alcune ad esempio non fanno giocare chi non rinnova ad un anno dalla scadenza...noi facciamo il contrario...qual è il giusto comportamento? chi lo sa
Se viene fischiato, il giocatore potrebbe risentirsene e "tirare i remi in barca", con un danno sportivo per la squadra, creando dei problemi all'allenatore e allo spogliatoio, facendo però capire che i tifosi non vanno presi in giro.
Se viene panchinato, si dà un segnale forte, ma la squadra si indebolisce (almeno nel breve periodo)
Se lo si incita e se viene schierato come e niente fosse....beh...l'esatto contrario


----------



## gabri65 (9 Settembre 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Le direttive possono essere tetto a 4 milioni se non rinnovano vendi..questo è piu credibile .
> Se li perdi a 0 è colpa di elliott



Chissà che diamine c'hai da ridere. Dimmi tu quali sono le direttive, visto che sembri così sicuro.

E sì, la colpa è di Elliott, per farla semplice. Mai sentito parlare di responsabilità? Da che mondo è mondo, è la proprietà a decidere cosa fare e come farlo. E se un dirigente come Maldini fa una cappellata, è comunque colpa di Elliott, perché la proprietà doveva avere l'accortezza di mettere un dirigente capace e non un potenziale incompetente. Così fanno le aziende di sani di mente. Un dirigente incompetente viene immediatamente rimosso. Evidentemente quello che sta succedendo va benissimo alla proprietà.

Purtroppo comprendo cotanto punto di vista, visto che qui in Itaglia funziona tutto all'inverso, a tutti i livelli, e i dirigenti incompetenti mantengono il posto con lauti aumenti mentre la gente perbene viene sonoramente frustata.




diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non intendeva questo : intendeva dire che se un calciatore non rinnova perché non si riesce a trovare un accordo dentro determinati paletti e se non lo si riesce a vendere per i motivi più disparati la proprietà nella figura di gazidis detta come linea guida quella di non arrivare allo scontro ma utilizzare comunque il calciatore e di farlo fino all'ultimo giorno di contratto.
> 
> E se a suo tempo si è deciso così su Donnarumma state certi che sarà così anche con Kessie.
> Questo intendo per linee guida .
> ...



Meno male che interviene un sano di mente. Sempre il solito.


----------



## Milo (9 Settembre 2021)

Io più che i fischi farei uno striscione con scritto “mantieni le promesse”.

poi pretenderei che la società lo siluri in tribuna perché farsi prendere per i fondelli l’ennesima volta anche no


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Chissà che diamine c'hai da ridere. *Dimmi tu quali sono le direttive, visto che sembri così sicuro.
> 
> E sì, la colpa è di Elliott, per farla semplice. Mai sentito parlare di responsabilità? Da che mondo è mondo, è la proprietà a decidere cosa fare e come farlo. E se un dirigente come Maldini fa una cappellata, è comunque colpa di Elliott, perché la proprietà doveva avere l'accortezza di mettere un dirigente capace e non un potenziale incompetente. Così fanno le aziende di sani di mente. Un dirigente incompetente viene immediatamente rimosso. Evidentemente quello che sta succedendo va benissimo alla proprietà.
> 
> ...


È un troll !!! Possibile che me ne sia accorto solo io?  , vatti a rileggere i suoi messaggi e capirai. Tra l’altro dovrebbe essere un troll Interista a giudicare dai suoi post.


----------

